# Ethanol question - used boat



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Purchasing a new to me boat this weekend. Question I have is previous owner did not use ethanol free fuel but did use an additive. Are there any concerns switching to ethanol free fuel once I get it or should I stick with the same additive or ?

Would appreciate advice. It is a 2003 Suzuki 4 stroke DF140

Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Switching back to ethanol free fuel will not be a problem, but make sure you get a mechanic to check that motor out before you buy. Depending on how much he ran it or even let it sit with ethanol in it, there could be some damage.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks - have mechanic and sea trial set for Friday.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

If he used Startron additive, its probably fine. I have never personally used it, but heard good reviews on Startron. It is supposed to eliminate the problems caused by ethanol. I can not recommend it since I never used it, but others have had good success with it. As already stated, wont be a problem switching over to non ethanol gas and I also agree, having a mechanic check it over is a really good idea


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a fuel sample I took from a customers boat on Monday. It shows just what happens to ethanol fuel that stagnated in a fuel tank since Oct 2011 with no additive.

The fuel has separated. The dark color fluid on the bottom is the fuel that has absorbed water and has also varnished. The orange color fluid is the varniished fuel without water.

The dark layer sits at the bottom of the tank and get drawn into the engine first. 

THIS IS WHAT DISTROYS MORE ENGINES THAN ANY OTHER CAUSE IN THE OUTBOARD MARINE INDUSTRY. IT ALSO VOIDS YOUR WARRANTEE!!!!

Please take a fuel sample, change or add a 10 micron water separator filter, change the engine filter and plugs. If the fuel inthe tank is suspect, evacuate the tank. 

ALWAYS USE ADDITIVE WITH ETHANOL FUEL!!!!!

Hope the helps...


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

patriot can u post a link to one of those ten micron seperstors that u recommend?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

OX,

It's just your normal spin off water separator that goes between your tank and the prime bulb. The one in the picture is a yamaha filter. 

You just need to get a 10 mcron filter and spin it on. You need to go to a dealer, boat supply store or internet to get a 10 micron filter. Walmart ones don't cut it for ethanol. 

If your motor is under warrantee....use the factory parts or factory recommended parts from their partners. If its not under warrantee, use the factory parts or recommended parts from their partners.

I am still waiting for the day that outboard motors don't cost $35.00/lb. I can buy 2012 Z06 Corvette for <$20.00/lb.

The point is......take care of your outboard. They are expensive toys.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks that's the info I was needing

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for that info. Once I get this thing in my name I may touch base with you at the shop and make sure I am protecting it correctly. Thanks again


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

FYI....Lou's Marine in GB is the nearest Suzuki shop for repairs/parts. 

Give me a call or drop by the boatyard if you need any assistance.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Breeze said:


> .... having a mechanic check it over is a really good idea


Given that a mechanic can't disassemble the motor in a sale situation, what will a mechanic check for other than compression and that it starts & sounds right when running?


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Ethanol Additives*

Realistically don't do anything to change the degradation of ethanol. More than anything else they give folks dome sort of piece of mind. A teaspoon of Naptha and Pale oil added to a tank of fuel won't have any effect- sorry.... well except for making the company making this crap richer. Refiners fix the blending as much as they can trust me! Ethanol is just bad stuff starts to separate and becomes acidic after 2-3 weeks. Drain it or run down to 90% empty then add pure gas\ unblended fuel.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Ethanol causes real problems with the fuel pump if sits up for a long time


----------

